# Latex tubing?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I read some reviews on latex surgical tubing, but it would like to hear some updated reviews. I found one sight that had some 1/16 ID latex tubing.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tag said:


> I read some reviews on latex surgical tubing, but it would like to hear some updated reviews. I found one sight that had some 1/16 ID latex tubing.


Check with Tex Shooter,,,,,,,OM


----------

